# Which is better?



## Davidish (Apr 10, 2009)

I currently have a crappy Topfin HOB filter for my 10g. I wanted to get a better filter and have narrowed my choices down to two. An AquaClear or a Marineland Penguin (I heard this one sucks up sand, which I have). Anyone have a suggestion in which one I should lean to? Also which size for a 10g would you recommend?

And I am also looking for a new heater as well. I hear the Visi-Therm Stealth is very reliable. Or is the cheaper Visi-therm Deluxe just as good? 

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The deluxe is a good heater. The stealth is better because it shuts off automatically when out of water and restarts when back in. If you do large water changes, you have to unplug the deluxe, but not the stealth. 

The penguin uses cartridges which is a pain when medicating, the aquaclear will get your floor wet if you don't have it square and level on the tank. penguins are ugly black, but the clear aquaclear lets algae grow in your filter. 

The marineland's impeller is at the bottom of the filter, which is bad with sand. The sand can get in the impeller well and abrade the impeller and the well. I don't remember where the aquaclear's impeller is. But you could put a sponge over the intake tube on any filter to keep the sand out.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

They both have their pros and cons and people usually have personal preference for one over the other. Personally, I prefer the Aquaclears because of the various media choices. You can buy brushes to clean the inside parts of the filter if the algae annoys you. 

I like the Stealth heaters. I've used the deluxe too and they are just as good, but don't shut off when they are out of the water, like emc7 said above.


----------



## Davidish (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 

I do have sand so I think the Aquaclear is a better choice for me? However, I've also read they get quite noisy and the tank is in my room.

And as for the heaters is the auto-off feature worth the 10 extra bucks? Or is there more of a difference than that. 

And sorry for asking so many questions xD but I know digital thermometers are a lot better by my budget is tight right now so are those strip thingies accurate? I do not want to use a glass on in fear that it may shatter.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

My Aquaclear is literally 2 feet from my head when I sleep...It's silent.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the only power filter(HOB) that i use are the Aquaclear...they work well...are pretty easy to clean....far less expensive to maintain...and are really pretty quiet....
just make sure you buy a filter that is rated at a minimum of 100 GPH for your 10 gallon tank..... filtration for an aquarium should always be rated at 10 times the capacity of the tank...what is termed as "turn over rate" and should be 10X.................
forget about what size tank a filter is rated at...just pay attention to the GPH...if it doesn't have a GPH rating.....don't buy it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you the type to do big water changes and forget to unplug the heater? It gets hot, then cracks when you pour in new water. If you only do 20% water changes every week, and your heater is still below the water level, then you'll do fine with the deluxe. The stealth is also better if you are the type to rearrange stuff and bump or drop your heater as it it a fairly shatter resistant plastic compared to the glass of the deluxe. Or if you have have big, aggressive fish. Its been reported that big cichlids and things like ghost knives bust heaters.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Aquaclear vs Penguin / Emperor is like PC vs. Mac, Mercedes vs. BMW, etc. Pros and cons to both, die hard fans on both sides, clear winner, ehh?

Between the Visi-Therm Deluxe and the Stealth, go for the Stealth. It is only a few bucks more. It shuts off automatically out of water, it is indestructible, and it is a sheathed in a black-matte plastic that is easy to hide.

One thing to consider since you need a filter and a heater is the Rena system which combines the two: the Rena heater replaces the intake tube for their HOB filter. It is a slightly more expensive option, but you end up with less crap to hide in a small tank. I've never played with one but I have always heard great things.


----------

